# FAC - April 2011



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy April Fools day! Nope it isn't a joke it really is April. Hard as it is to believe the year is a third of the way finished :huh:

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). It is the place we all come to to talk about all things in our lives that aren't necessarily fiber related. If you are new to the Fiber Forum, Welcome to the Fold! Please take the time to introduce yourself either here or start a new thread. If you have just been reading and not posting, please consider becoming more active. We love EVERYONE'S input. If you have questions or need help with a project please do not hesitate to ask us. We have a wealth of information here and I am certain there is someone who will have an answer you can understand and use. We all had to start some place so don't worry that your questions is silly or stupid :umno: it isn't. Long time member and people who are MIA, please drop by to say hello. I know this time of year is very busy for just about everyone. Don't go about your day feeling guilty or bad, just pop in here and say a quick hello to let us know.

BTW I started a new thread just for spring baby pictures. Feel free to post any and all baby pictures there. They don't have to be fiber babies :happy:

I don't have any big projects I'm working on. Just mindless little stuff I an do so my mind an think and wander. I finished my paperwork yesterday for my transfer. I spoke to the guy in charge of screening for the Kalamazoo and several other airports. He told me that they have a need for female screeners :clap: If you all know anyone who needs a good job with great benefits you may want to check out a job with TSA, they always seems to have jobs available all over the country and US territories. You can contact me via PM if you want more info. As I've always said, I LOVE my job it's just where I work that chaps my hide, small minded people with big egos at my little airport. Anyway, I don't know how things will go from here. They may still say they don't want me. Please keep those prayers and good thoughts coming my way. Thank You!

The snow here is slowly melting, this is a good thing. It will reduce flooding. My friend's are all collecting sap for syrup making. It this is a long cool spring it may be a great year for collecting sap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers being said that things work out for you, Marchie!

I went to a seminar yesterday morning about opening your own business. Great overview and made a few more contacts. This is something I've been thinking about since I was laid off over a year ago. A lady, "S", had opened a yarn shop about a year before I was laid off. She was only open in the evenings (and sporadic at that). It shut down in about a year. I heard she was opening a new store downtown, so I put my idea in a box and went about helping her when she finally re-opened her store last summer.

"S" had a yarn & bead shop in Germany before she came here on her husband's work visa. I don't believe she has ever gotten in any new yarns since she opened her shop. Her shop has daytime hours now, but it is by guess and by golly when she actually has the shop open. I've taught knitting classes there in the evening (through the local community college) hoping to bring in more business for her. She usually makes a couple sales every night we have a class.

I've heard a lot of negative rumblings from fiber artists in the area about her business practices, or lack of them. 

S confided in me that her husband's work visa is due to be renewed this year and if they go back to Germany, there is a good chance it won't be renewed because they owe $30 (corrected *$30K!!*) in taxes .... so ... I'm gearing up!

I want to have a good selection of yarns, from inexpensive for the new fiber artists to higher end yarns and a section highlighting handspun yarns from local spinners. I want my hours to be 'business-women friendly', open during lunch hours and immediately after normal work hours. I want to have a 'kid-friendly' area with fiber learning 'toys' for SAHM. I want to reach into the schools and sponsor fiber art clubs, giving a discount to club members (with free lessons, of course!) I want to reach at-risk children through churches and local organizations.

I want to include all fiber arts, knitting, crochet, weaving, spinning, felting. I'll start with yarns, needles, hooks, spinning & felting fiber and working into weaving supplies and spinning wheels.

Classes are a given, both during the day and in the evening. I'll continue to work through the community college for this.

Now, I need to put together a business and marketing plan, get financing & an atty (for legal schtuff) and find a suitable space.

Yesterday, I was at the local quilt shop (a large store, which also carries 'country' gift items & has a knitting group on Wednesday mornings). The owner, "J" has a beautiful walking wheel in her window. She doesn't spin but wanted to see if her wheel indeed was in working condition. I had to make a few modifications; turn the mother-of-all & the piece that holds the drive wheel around, put the drive wheel on the correct side, put a new band on the accelerator head and a new drive band. It needs a few shims and a correct axle for the wheel, but it indeed spins! The wheel was put together using a threaded bolt for the drive wheel axle. The nut tightens up on it as it spins and I showed "J" how the threads would tear up the wood bearings. Paul will forge a new, smooth bearing for it and it will be good to go.

"J" is very excited and supportive of a new yarn shop. She will be looking around in her area of town for a suitable space for me. I'm half tempted to ask if she would rent me space in her shop ....

Last night was my first sock knitting class. Two ladies had taken my mitten class and were well on their way. The 3rd lady was becoming very frustrated. She is a new knitter and not very confident in her abilities. I spent most of the class time with her. She was ready to give up the class completely, but I got her set up to make a very fashionable lace scarf instead of socks. She is using a varigated brown/tan sock cotton/wool/nylon yarn and size 10.5 needles (which I loaned her) and a simple lace pattern consisting of a couple garter stitch rows, then a couple rows of K2, YO, *(K2tog, YO) repeat from * to last 2 stitches, K2, then knitting back. I figure it will have a nice drape and the varigation will help hide any mistakes she might make. I want to get her confident in her knitting abilities.

In the mean time, I need to look up and get proficient in knitting socks using 2 circulars so I can show her that technique next week. I know the basic idea of doing it, but would love a video showing set up. GAM? Do you have a good video in your collection that you can pull out of your stash of videos?

Oh! and one of the ladies in my class brought in a small Saxony wheel to see if it was a working wheel and what repairs it needed. It is an itty, bitty wheel with a very slanted bench. The drive wheel is maybe 8-10". All the parts are there, including 3 bobbins. It needs a good soaking in tung oil and new leathers for the treadle and bearings on the maidens. It's in pretty good shape besides that. Someone stripped off the original finish. You can still see the aged black finish in places. I'm off to try to identify it for her. (ETA: There are a couple places on the wheel that have little ivory 'knobs'. On top of the maidens, on the back of the tension know and one on the bench.) _Looks to be a Lithuanian Wheel. It's so tiny though!_

Today, my fibro is giving me a lot of pain. I knew it would ... I overdid yesterday and it's rainy & cold today. That's alright though, my spirits are high and I'm walking on clouds with all the fiber store ideas running through my head.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi Thank you and OMG good for you! This would be such a great thing for you to do and it sounds like there is a huge need. That woman 'S' sounds like an idiot, how could she think she could make a go of a business if she isn't ever open? Even if she remains in this country, I doubt she will be any problem for you. It doesn't sounds like she has much business sense. It sounds to me like you are doing all the right things and keeping all your contacts in the loop. Good Luck!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paul just called and said when we open the fiber shop I need to get t-shirts made up that shows a sheep and says, "My doctor says I need more fiber."

LOL!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I have been laying off some of the forums here on HT lately. Was having some issues and now they are all fixed. 
Yay for the good mods here who will help you if you ever get any unwanted attention from strange ones on this website. 

Anyhow, that is all really just meant to explain why I havent posted much. 

The dairy cows are all coming fresh, including 46! first freshening heifers.
They are so silly in the very beginning and I have had my work cut out for me to get them all milked. 
We are almost all calved out now for the year. 70-something new babies on the ground in the last month. 
It has been quite a zoo. 

Now I am just waiting for the weather to get warm and STAY that way. 
It is so hard to have 70 and 80 degree days, then get plunged back below freezing with dark and grey for days on end. It makes me grouchy. 

I have been spinning some superwash merino roving. My 2nd try with it and I had a real revelation this time. 
That fiber has no real 'tooth' to it and I became very aware of the exact amount of twist needed to get it to hold. It was like a lightbulb came on for me!
Funny how that works, isnt it? Sometimes doing things that are 'hard' is the only way to reach new levels of understanding. 

I do think I am ready for a faster spinning wheel next. My little Lamb is great and I love her, but there is no way I can get a really long draw going with this ratio. 
I need to be able to go faster, simple fact. So now I am keeping an eye out for another wheel, when I can afford it.

I am getting ready to do some more dyeing too. 
Having some ideas for self-striping yarn that involve MATH and counting to get even stripes. More on that later. I am taking pics.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, are you looking for toe-up techniques? The cast ons, or which? 
Cat Bordhi has the best selection, IMO, of 2-circ videos out there.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello all, I have lurked here now and again and posted here and there but haven't had too much time for a formal introduction. I am Tad a dairy farmer by trade but I am a skill junky and will learn about anything some one wants to teach me. I got started knitting when my wife asked my MIL to teach her how to knit, she worked at it for 5 min and said "I don't have time to learn this now, teach him and he can show me later" So with a short leason I was off and knitting. I am a visual learner and can pick things up fast but I have to see it. She taught me to cast on and knit and the rest I learned from youtube! I knitted a scarf (the required first project) and a pair of pink slippers for my wife for V day last year. Then I got busy with the summer work load and didn't start again untill after the hunting season ended. This winter I started a pair of mittens and screwed something up in the increasing and got frusterated and put them up. While looking for a video on how to fix my problem one of the youtube suggestions was learn to crochet in 5 minetes. So I had bought a hook to sew up the slippers and found some yarn and there was a pot holder. Then a hat, scarf, and one of the two shawls for easter (twin 4 year old daughters). Following along with your swap and seeing the pictures and all I got the mitten back out and only have the thumb to go on the first one. I go slow, I can work some in the afternoons when our youngest Carson (2) is asleep, the girls sit next to me and feed the yarn out to me, but that will end in a week or so when fence fixing and wood hauling start. I work a little at night but by the time I get home and eat dinner it is usually 9 or 9:30 so I am pretty dead by then. I won't be answering many questions unless some one isn't sure which end of the needles to use but I learn a lot of new stuff reading the other questions here. You all seem to be a very fun and helpful bunch! Hope everyone has a good spring.

Cyndi, it sounds like you have a great opportunity unfolding in front of you!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Paul just called and said when we open the fiber shop I need to get t-shirts made up that shows a sheep and says, "My doctor says I need more fiber."
> 
> LOL!!


 Cyndi, I love it!!! I think you will do well. Another avenue to tap into is the Homeschool organizations. They love to have demos and classes, etc. 

Marchie, hope you get the job you want. 

Welcome Tad

GAM... I can't imagine that many cows. Buttercup is not due until August and we are not sure Clover is even pregnant. She was supposed to be due in August as well. 

I am busy, with so many things, I am not no here much. Just poppin' in to say Hi!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> That fiber has no real 'tooth' to it


If it had 'tooth' to it, it wouldn't be superwash. Sad, that.



gone-a-milkin said:


> I do think I am ready for a faster spinning wheel next. My little Lamb is great and I love her, but there is no way I can get a really long draw going with this ratio.


I find myself using the smallest whorl, even with my Sonata. I know someone that has a Canadian Production Wheel that has such a fast flyer ... I'll be seeing her next weekend. I'll ask if I can borrow it for a while. I loaned her my Traveler while she learned how to spin and she has another wheel that is her primary wheel now. She might just let me have a long-loan time on th CP wheel


gone-a-milkin said:


> Cyndi, are you looking for toe-up techniques? The cast ons, or which?
> Cat Bordhi has the best selection, IMO, of 2-circ videos out there.


Not toe up. Cuff down cast ons, then basically how you follow the knitting in the round. I want to be able to practice it myself, then loan my student a couple of circs so she can see if she can handle 2 circs better than 4 needles in the round. It really intimidated her and I think she can handle just having 2 circs better. I just need to understand it better myself and practice this week so I can show her. I'll take a look at Cat's youtube videos. Thanks GAM!



Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Cyndi, I love it!!! I think you will do well. Another avenue to tap into is the Homeschool organizations. They love to have demos and classes, etc.


Great idea, Marci! I know one woman that still Homeschools, another from church that used to and another that used to be a neighbor ... lost touch with her, but I know where she goes to church.



Tad said:


> I have lurked here now and again and posted here and there but haven't had too much time for a formal introduction.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Tad,
You need to post more, RabbitGeek and ForeRunner could use the support in this estrogen forum!

We are a very fun bunch. If we can't make fun of ourselves or FR, what fun is it?

I'm stoked about opening a yarn/fiber store. The contacts I make may also open the door for our homestead in the educational or tourism value. The folks I spoke with at the meeting yesterday were just as enthusiastic about our homestead as they were about the new LYS.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats WIHH and CF! And your DD and DSIL of course! LOL!

Jessie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh. My. GOSH!! congrats on the new grandbehbeh to be!!!
Yay!! :clap:


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Congrats to all! Did you check to make sure it wasn't an april fools joke! I know better but some people you just never know.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Tad said:


> Did you check to make sure it wasn't an april fools joke! I know better but some people you just never know.


I though of that too, but I hope Dr. Autumn knows better than to try that with her mama. :frypan:

There have been some other 'clues' leading up to this announcement, as well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It better not be an April Fool's joke!

My DD posted on FB that she was engaged to her baby's daddy today. Since she hadn't told me yet, I knew it was an AF joke (thankfully!) She called me shortly after she posted and confirmed it was a joke.

Congrats WIHH & CF!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations WIHH and CF! How very exciting. I see lots of baby knitting happening over the next several months.

Tad Welcome to the Fold! I hope we see more of you. As Cyndi said I'm sure FR and RabbitGeek will be happy for the company.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

It's been a lovely day-sunshine and warm weather...doors open and sitting outside on any little break I could get at work. Of course, tomorrow rain (and maybe snow) is forecast...at least I have an excuse to stay indoors and fiber.

The elk are spread out over the whole High Prairie this week. Sentinel cows watching over grazing herds of pregnant companions; small bands of young bulls sprouting their first antlers that watch my car in nervous energy; old bulls eating, resting and building up strength for the season to come. On the few empty meadows, there are small bands of deer grazing-preparing for the fawning season that arrives soon. Even the frogs have begun their yearly chorus-a bit earlier than I remember from last year, but welcomed just the same. The early morning concert is robin song, turkey calls, and the rushing snow melt in the stream behind the house-added to the rooster and the sheep as they hear me on my way to the barn. (Add a little fog in the trees, and I'm very happy here.)

I've been busy with my teaching this spring and haven't posted much-really haven't fibered much either. In the fall, I was asked to do ELL on top of the special education. The training wasn't bad, but the learning curve-and the time it's been taking to do lesson planning for a 'new class' -has me doing several hours at home every weekend-even though it's only an extra four hours of work during the week. 

On the fiber side, I'm trying to get on the shearer's schedule soon. Because I don't breed, and because it stays cold late up here in these mountains, I don't schedule shearing until this time of year. It makes me feel better to NOT see my poor little pets running around in the snow in their underthugs. 

I've been making 'stress balls'...a modified ball pattern that I fill with rice or flax seed in a knee hi nylon stocking to make a squishy fidgit for the students I work with. I make them just about palm size...they love the little ones best. I now have lots of requests-some from students I don't work with! Each ball takes a little over an hour to knit and assemble-and I use scrap yarns-all handspun for the tactile sensation. When I've made them with other yarns, they're not as popular with the kids.

I did get babies this year-three little chicks to add to the laying/pasture buddy group of poultry that share the place with the sheep. I got welsummers-for the egg color and the look of the hen. I considered puppy or kitten, but decided 4 cats and three elderly dogs-one with diabeties -was all I had time to give attention to right now. It's hard to see my beloved little dogs get old, lose sight, and energy. It feels like I just did this with my Gretchen, even though it's been 2 years now. Unfortunately, these three are all close in age, and are all over 10 now. 

I've rambled on-but after seeing all that you are busy with, I thought I'd finally take the time to let you know what's going on with me. You are all doing exciting things!

May the beauty and promise of springtime fill your hearts with joy-as it has mine,
betty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Betty,
Bless You! Yes, you are already blessed! I hungry await your posts. Let's see if I can respond with what I feel in my heart, and not so clumsily with my brain.

I love your reference to the turkeys. Our own flock is 50/50 toms/hens. Quite the improvement from 1/3 toms/hens last year. Alas, at least 9 toms (or rather jakes) need to go.

We've heard gthe robin's song since mid-February ... spring/summer isn't really here for me (and I won't plant my garden) until I hear the red-wing blackbird's song

Those stress balls sound wonderful. Could you use scrap yarns from our handspun, knitted projects?? I know I have a few small balls I could send to you, couple those with a few small balls from a few others and what do you have? More small balls than you can handle!!

So maybe our next 'Knit A Long' could be some of these 'stress balls' that we send to Betty for her students??

Whatcha say, fiber folk??? :nanner:

I'm in! :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty, like Cyndi I so look forward to your posts. I think I say this every time you post. I always love your writing and the visuals I get from reading about what is happening on your farm and in the area. It must be an absolutely beautiful setting you live in. I wish you could spend more time with us but we understand. I will be in the same situation with many of my animals. Almost all of my cats are about the same age, 12+ years. My dogs are a few years apart. Enjoy the time you have left with your beloved pets. I'm more than sure they have had the best possible life with you.

Do you have a pattern for those little balls? I like Cyndi's idea. Cyndi feel free to set that up if you would like to.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Cyndi, what a great idea. Betty's stress balls sound like a great project. I'll help. And you opening a store -- you're such an inspiration.

Tad, welcome.

WIHH, congratulations to you and your family.

Betty, your writing paints such pictures. 

g-a-m, I was just thinking the other day about your advice with the stray bull we encountered last year. Glad you're back. 

Still expecting and praying everything will work out perfectly for Marchwind.

I'm busy gardening (sorry, Northern folks -- it's warm down here), overrun with Spring eggs (I have to hard cook them and feed them back to the hens, there are so many), and sadly eyeing my woolens that will soon have to be put away for another long summer. But I have several large cones of cotton yarn waiting to be made into something, a cotton shawl on the triloom, and I'm finally finishing spinning a lovely shetland fleece I bought last spring. 

I'm off to gather eggs. Anyone need some?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Gang,

Marchie, I hope you get the job you want in a great location! Cyndi, Good luck with the yarn store and your planning. I hope it is a great success for you! Tad, it is great to meet you, I hope you pop in to visit when you can. I know farmers are busy people. GAM, it is nice to see you back on the forum here. WIHH, congratulations on a the good news! Betty, thank you for great imagery. You have a way with words.

I have been spinning some, but mostly washing fleeces lately. I have 80 taomato seedlings in the basement, and they are the greatest looking ones I've ever had. And the petunia seedlings are growing fast! I am glad Spring is here and things are warming up...

Okay guys, would you all please keep me and my Mom, Audrey, in your prayers for the next few days?. We really need them. We are taking my Mom to Mayo Clinic on Monday because her doctor found a very large mass on her ovary and it is most likely cancer. My Mom is 89 y.o. Her doctor had been messing around with this for several weeks without explaining things to her, until we stepped in and got her an appt with the chairman of the gyn dept at Mayo, a gynocologic-oncologist. When the Mayo triage lady heard the size of the mass she almost freaked out and got my mom in as soon as they could.

We are leaving tomorrow morning to go get her and drive to Rochester. By Monday nite we will know a lot more than we do now. I am not looking forward to this.

As far as the cocktail/spinning party at our 5th wheel camper at the Shepherd's Harvest Festival in May, don't cancel that date yet, things are still up in the air. No matter what happens, I have to keep some normal things going in my life. Or try to. I still want to do the party if we can. I'll keep in touch on this.

Thanks you guys, you all are the best!

Lezlie


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Quick check in here. So nice to hear from new and seasoned folks. Sending up prayers for those who need them and espcially IowaLez and her mom.

Spent the morning cleaning house (oh, joy!) and the afternoon winding skeins and dyeing yarn. It's finally all rinsed and laying out to dry. I've got 3 more skeins soaking in the vinegar water, but I've run out of fuel. 

And now I'm off to the grocery store, as I put it off all week, and we are out of butter and kleenex.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie keeping you and your Mom in my thoughts and hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for the offers of help with the stress ball. I'll write up my pattern for the next KAL..
betty


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marchwind*; We will certainly keep the prayers going to the alter for you to land the job of your dreams.

*Cindy*; We just sold our business(es) after 25 years. I loved the business and adored the customers but no one prepared me for the employees or the incredible amount of paperwork and taxes that have to be done AFTER the end of your business hours. No employee will care about you or your customers the way you do. No employee will care about your shops reputation and appearance the way you do. I was raised with such strong work ethics and this was the hardest part for me to swallow. I wish you the very best of luck.

*GAM*- Iâm so sorry you had to step back from the forums due to some idiot. We are glad to have you back. Congrats on all of the new additions to the farm. Weâve been on the weather roller coaster here as well. I donât do well without sunshine and dirt to play in myself. I hope you can get that new spinning wheel soon. I admire those of you that spin. Iâm trying to wean myself from a few existing hobbies and refraining from anymore new hobbies. Hobbies are great if you have a housekeeper, lawn maintenance company hired on, vet on staff, live in chef (oops, that I do have, DH) and bookkeeperâ¦â¦â¦â¦.otherwise everything falls behind while just crafting my heart out.

*Tad* â I am thrilled to see another man learning fiber arts. I wish more men would at least try since men historically are very good at doing anything using their hands. These ladies here are simply amazing and can walk you through anything if you get in a bind. Keep up the great work!

*WIHH* â Congratulations on the news of a new grandbaby. Looks like youâve got some baby gear to knit.

*Betty*- Just reading your description of your beautiful morning makes me dream of sitting on your porch with a cup of coffee every morning. You sound like such a wonderful and dedicated teacher. Really great teachers are certainly a rarity these days. Thank you for all that you do!

*Lezlie* â Eighty tomato plants? Wow, I hope you have a really large family or a booth at the farmers market for that many tomatoes. I planted petunias last week and the puppies ate them this week. &#61516; Iâm so sorry that your Mom is going through this. My MIL had a huge mass that required surgery. Itâs been 6 years and I fear the mass has returned. We will keep your Mom in our prayers. The camping spinning party sounds like it would be so much fun. We just brought our 5th wheel to the hunting camp. Iâm the only one that knits or crochets but maybe one day weâll make it to the festival.

*Weever* â If I did everything you just mentioned Iâd be low on fuel too. LOL

_I havenât done any fiber crafts since the holidays. Itâs the curse of living in the South with no real winters and way too may festivals and events. Mardi gras begins 12 days after Christmas and lasted until March 9th. The latter half of March and first part of April are our only real breaks from festivals and thatâs so everyone can get their gardens in and lawns mowed. LOL Iâm still trying to get all of my Thanksgiving, Christmas, Valentines and Mardi Gras decorations put away. We moved our seasonal storage from the attic to a new storage room we built. Our summers are just too hot and everything was getting ruined in the attic. The problem is that the storage room is 1/3 of the size of the attic so some serious culling is needed. I pray that one day I can be organized enough to the point that I can enjoy my crafting time without the rest of the house falling apart. There is simply so many chores to do inside and out that I canât fit my hobbies into that schedule without something else suffering. I really admire all of you that are self disciplined enough to make it all work together._


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

ejagno, I can totally relate to your no-time-to-craft post. I haven't touched a loom (other than to move it out of the way) since before Christmas. Part of it is that it's cold in my workshop. But mostly I'm too busy. And these dyeing days happen occasionally--maybe once a month. And they almost always happen to the detriment of some other part of my to-do list. But a wise woman once said that we should "eat dessert first" once in a while when it comes to the parts of our lives that bring us joy. And I've tried to remember that, and practice it. "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers being said for you and your Mom, Lezlie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am praying for you and your Mom, Lezlie.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Guess what! I DYED over the weekend-----(I hope there are pictures here)----


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ana, nice job! What type of dyes did you use? Need all the details. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great job! I'd like to get more into dying


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

You only get to die once. But dyeing? You can do it over and over again... :grin:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

weever said:


> You only get to die once. But dyeing? You can do it over and over again... :grin:


Very funny, but very true.  

Beautiful yarn, Ana. 

I was popping in to see if Lezlie posted. Thinking of her and her Mom.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm still reeling in confusion, here.... as per Marchwind's recent sticky in re political commentary, etc.

I know that some of my comments in the past have been somewhat political in nature, even occasionally inflammatory, if not outright risque..... but my very own sticky? 

I feel like that kid at school that finally gets called out by that one teacher that's tough enough to break through that thick, ghetto-enriched skin.
Marchwind, I think you can _help_ me! :sob: 
















:grouphug:


















:sob:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner,

Sorry to burst your bubble, but that sticky has been there for years already. 
Marchwind does allow us to discuss right and left leaning DECREASES though. 

WIHH,

DYEING- how do you decide? 
Yes, that is really a good question.
I think that in the beginning its good to just try all the dyes. A little bit of each one. 
Then once you see how the colors come out, you will get a million ideas for different colorways. (at least that's what happens to me)


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

My dyeing---these are acid dyes that we practiced at Fiber Festival in Jefferson City, MO in March. We played with mixing the three basic colors in small amounts. I think that's a good way to figure out what colors you want. Some of the dark, muted colors, I used gray wool, which I love to dye over---looks totally different than white wool. My problem with dyeing is that I make such a mess with it (another pun). Any suggestions? (I'm also so proud that I finally learned how to submit pictures.)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh poor FR! So sorry honey that wasn't directed at you. I don't remember you making any political comments here at least not directly and I've never had any complaints one way or the other. But we are the only forum (I'm pretty sure) that hasn't had any flame throwers and I intend to keep it that way. In all the years I've been doing this only a very few time have I had to ask someone to change or edit a post. We lost a few people over that sticky too  But we have also had people come to realize why that is a rule here.

Weever I think you need to make t-shirts, love it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh.









:smack.

I saw that post in bold print the other day and didn't bother looking at dates.

Silly me.:gaptooth:

I just couldn't think of anyone else who was a troublemaker in here, and, well....... *kicks toe in dirt* :ashamed:.....assumed the worst. 

I'm with you a hundred percent on keeping them political and confrontational instigators outtuh here.
I think outsiders who do come to make trouble should be immediately smothered in super fluffy mohair/angora what-have-you, and all disputes should be resolved with chunky woolen mittens at dawn. 
(kinda like the English handbag tradition)

*notices GAM for the first time*

Oh, hi...um...*clears throat and coughs involuntarily*
How nice to have you back.

It sure is quiet in here when you're um...preoccupied elsewhere.:bored:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi People,

Your prayers have helped us a lot. Thank you so much for them! My mom is okay for now, but the doc at Mayo wants her back in 4 months with another scan to make sure the mass isn't growing. It's a fibery tumor, not cancerous. And not as large as we had feared. He says surgery risks are high for her, and to be avoided if we can.

It is such a relief!

Dr. Stanhope is an older gentleman with an incredible bedside manner that charmed my mom to no end. She feels so much better now. He wanted to know if either of us had a dog, quite intent was he, but I am a cat person, so that ended his conversation! It made us wonder. And the Fellow from the Mayo Medical School, a lady doctor studying under him, also completely charmed my mom, in part because my Mom is easily swayed by outward appearance, and she was a very pretty woman, but also very skilled. I was very impressed with her.

The other good thing was I finally found out Mom's calcium intake a day when they reviewed her medications, and was horrified her doctor doesn't have her taking an adequate amount of it each day. Mayo has drilled this into me, and I have their calcium booklet almost memorized. Ladies, if you are 40yo and over, you need to get 1500 mg or more each day to prevent osteoporosis! But your body can only utilize 400 mgs at a time. So just get a 500, pill and that is the most efficient. Vitamin D to go with it is vital for absorption, don't forget it. My mom has shrunk 3.5 inches and has a huge widow's hump and all her bones are very thin. She is hard to convince so I am sending her my copy of their patient education booklet. Don't end up like her!

Now, off my soapbox. :soap:

So glad to be home again! Happy fibers, All! You all are the Best!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, wonderful news! So glad...


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

******; Great news indeed and we will keep the prayers going.

Well, it's all your fault. After posting that I hadn't done any fiber crafts since the holidays I realized just how much that statement caused me grief. Soooo, in the true crafter fashion I picked up my needles and started ANOTHER small project. I found this beautiful dishcloth pattern and figured it would be quick and a wonderful addition to my kitchen as well as a fix for my grief. LOL

I'm posting the PDF link. I certainly hope you can see it without being a member of the group. If not I'll post a picture when I'm done.

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/sIWaTe...Odm/**KALs - 2006**/KAL - March Mid-Month.pdf


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ellen, the link doesn't work but that's okay. I can wait til you are done. 
Glad to hear you are back on track, fiber-wise.
Knitting is good for you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praise the Lord, Lezlie! Such wonderful news for your Mom!

Thanks for the tidbit about calcium also. I take my meds in the morning and 'extra' vitamins in the afternoon so they won't interfere with my meds ... something else a lot of doctors won't tell you.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie, I am thrilled that you got good news.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic new Lezlie!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Got back from my first fiber festival of the season. I got some great deals on the silent auction table (romnedale fleece for $20, about 8 oz of various other roving for $6, some dyed corriedale in colors totally not my style but they reached out and kept catching my eye, and some Indigo dyed Icelandic).

Got to see fiber friends I haven't seen since last fall, got to meet new friends.

sigh

It was a great day!

I'll post pics of my haul once I find out what Paul did with the camera!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hello hello!
Just read through the whole thread and I want to send congrats to new grandparents, healing patients and new knitters! yay!
All that lovely freshly dyed yarn...yum! I keep thinking about trying my hand at color.
I have been a tad mia... went to work sometime in March. Failed to get many days off. I think I had 3 days off total until about 5 days ago. I am not as rich as I wish. :smack but I did manage to buy a new laptop! So now, if I am not totally wiped out, when I work marathons I can at least stay in touch with all who matter. (ya'll mostly!) I also managed to catch a good ebay auction and get a nice pair of hand cards!! Haven't had a chance to try them yet, but I have them.
Didn't get to knit a stitch for a month until a day or so ago. That was sad.
:sob:
Last Wednesday (today is Monday) I had a severe dizzy spell, more like vertigo, and it wouldn't leave. Managed to work right up to almost having the supper mean completed and just couldn't go on. It was so bad I was getting sick at my stomach. Had to text my son and have him get a ride out to the ranch and they had to finish up for me. I had to lay down. The spinning was so very bad my son had to drive us home - without a license. He did really well, considering he is one of those farm driving kids with no real lessons. (he is 17) That was his first time to drive on the road, and drove 50 miles home with the two younger kids in the backseat of the truck. Me, my head spinning 90 to nothin, and he did great! I was a proud (albeit sick) mom.
Anyway, I put me to bed Wed night, swooning and sick, stayed that way until Saturday morning, when I woke up feeling very close to normal. :rock:
Amid threats of ER and such, I caved and got a doc appt. Went today and had a blood pressure of 164/108. Was promptly put on bp meds, had a ct scan of my crazy head (might be empty, still don't know for sure) and a complete blood workup. Since they didn't call me yet today, I figure they are still debating on all that empty space in my head, and how to fill it up.
I am already feeling better. I think I was just wiped out. 
So - I am finishing up those KAL mitts that got left by the way side, and should be getting them to Lana soon.

Need to get the sheep sheared, the goats hooves trimmed and garden in. But I think this old woman is gonna have to slow down a tad. 
During all this time Dear DH has been working on building another pen for my little herd of goats/sheep. So they will soon be happily munching away in a new area while we seed/seperate another pen for later in the summer.

I am looking forward to being home, here and at my farm, and catching up on knitting, spinning, talking, and such.

Sure did miss all of ya'll!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ Hugs! You have to take care of yourself, no one else will. Please let us know what you find out. Even if your head is empty, LOL, we still want to know. Glad you're feeling better and I'll keep you in my thoughts for a positive outcome on tests.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx much Marchwind! Today I am in a fog, so it is good they had a clear view yesterday. lol!
Sometimes as mom we get busy taking care of everyone and everything else and forget to take care of us.
I need to stop being forgetful.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes you do cause none of us are there to help you out. I learned this lesson awhile ago, it is a hard one to learn especially when You've spent a good part of your life taking are of others. Take the time to sit and spin and knit. Fibers will help that BP drop like a lead balloon, go to your happy place


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Goodness, mamaj! That sounds serious. Perhaps you need to follow Marchwind's advice and take it a bit easy. Let us know what they find from the tests. Hugs...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

MamaJ, give your son a big hug for me! What a great young man! 

I have been busy trying to get our schooling accomplished and done by the end of May. I may not complete the curriculum. But I had a teacher confess to me once that she had *never* finished the curriculum, in 20 years of teaching, lol. So I'm not going to worry about it. 

My dh has gone to Colorado to look for a job. We lived there for 12 years, and we would love to move back. He bought a one-way ticket and figured he would stay until he got a job. A friend hired him part time, at a machine shop, and he's talking to friends and searching for an IT job. Some good possibilities are NASA (they are starting to put a plant in) and Ball Aerospace. Looks like he won't be coming home. So I'm just waiting here for him to start making some money, and then I'll have to get the house fixed up so I can sell it.

Still working on my sweater... I've got about 5 inches of it done so far. I'm just about out of yarn, I need to spin some more, heheh. I'm using grey Jacob wool, I'm planning on dyeing it a nice muted green when I'm done.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Our last 2 ewes had their lambs. They both had twins... one had 2 black ewes and one had a white ewe and a black ram.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nellie, sent up a prayer for work for your dh. 

Been busy with non-fibery pursuits. We've got one graduating from college this year and one from high school. Trying to help the high school one choose a college, and praying for the college one to find a job (2 interviews this week, a first, and a second!). And today the high school one got word of an amazing scholarship. So things are looking hopeful, at least.

I'm vending at a fiber festival mid-May. WHAT was I thinking?! I should have taken this year off! I dyed up some worsted about 2 weeks ago, and don't have it labelled yet. I keep getting stuck thinking we ought to have a decent logo or name or something. 

Decisions are the hardest part of life. 

Hope all is well with all of you--any storm damage? We had snow on Monday, and not just a dusting, either.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great news yesterday at my social security disability hearing, the judge approved me. wow! Is that ever a relief!

Nellie, I pray your husband finds a full time job quickly and your family can be rejoined soon.

June is my 'what was I thinking' month. My oldest son is getting married June 11, VBS June 12-16 & Homesteading weekend June 17-18. It will take a full week to recover for this!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys! I haven't been around much. Life has been very, very busy.

I am proud to announce that in the last year I have lost 70-75 pounds. I now have to take a physical agility test every year for my job. I didn't pass it this year. But, that's ok, it didn't count. Starting next year it will count. If I can't pass it - I will lose my job. I only have 9 years left till retirement. This is not gonna be the reason I lose this job! My goal is to lose at least 70-80 more. I'm working on gaining muscle to replace all this awful fat.

My son has started back to college. He has decided that he wants to be a Baker when he grows up! He still lives with me. But it's working out so far. He pays his share of everything, puts food in the house and pays for the internet.

I never did get around to learning to spin yet. It's still on my "to-do" list. Right now I'm doing a lot of handsewing. Turning a towel that was past it's prime into some unique washrags. I'm using strips of an old t-shirt as the binding around the edges. So far they are coming out really good. I'm gonna have to pat myself on the back for this one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow Tryskal, CONGRATULATIONS on the weight loss. That is quite the goal you have set. Do you mind me asking what job you have that requires you to take an agility test every year? Keep up the good work and don't let your son talk you into eating his baked goods.

When you're ready to learn spinning we are here for you.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a Correctional Officer. We have to be able to do push-ups, sit-ups, squats, climb a 5 ft ladder, carry a 45 lb bag, 1/4 mile run/walk in under 5 minutes.This is stuff that we might have to do at any time on the job. I missed passing the test by 12 points. A good thing is that I now weigh less than when I started the job back in 2000.

haha time - to get ready to carry the bag - I went to Wal-Mart and picked up a big bag of dog food & carried it around the store.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow again! People like you amaze me. There is a website with the military work-out, sort of what they do in boot camp to whip you into shape. It's supposed to be great for this type of thing. Well, keep up the good work.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Good for you, tryskal! Way to go!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll have to check that site out. Always open to new ideas for working out. Mainly I just do a LOT of walking.

WIHH - congrats on the new baby! We'll definitely have to try to get together when you are here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FA for May is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5105380#post5105380


----------

